# New Member



## Deleted member 88481 (Nov 13, 2020)

Well, where to start. I’m in Wales. I’m about to pick up my new Burstner Harmony Line Motorhome.  First trip will be with my best friend.  We are a couple of girls nearing 70 and although we have a little motorhoming experience we are absolute novices with computers.  We are off to Scotland in February and looking for recommendations to get us started.  Like kids in a sweet shop we don’t know where to start.  We want to do Glencoe, some train journeys, some lakes and anything that takes our fancy along the way.  Neither of us are great at navigating a website so some basic advice and suggestions would be most welcome.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Nov 13, 2020)

Welcome, and good luck with your new moho


----------



## Tookey (Nov 13, 2020)

Welcome,

I still put a red cross on Poi's that I fancy in the A-Z.

Make a brew, chose some Scottish highlight destinations, click on the location map, find a nice wildcamping spot in the location and get your red marker ready


----------



## Makzine (Nov 13, 2020)

Hello and welcome to the adventure.


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi, welcome   
Enjoy your van


----------



## Tookey (Nov 13, 2020)

Ps. Once you have clicked on 'location app' in the top right corner is a 'cog' symbol, click on that and then in the same area of the screen you will see 'app instructions'

Also.......no question is too stupid and you will always get techy help on here


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## Robmac (Nov 13, 2020)

Welcome along.

You'll love Glencoe - trust me!


----------



## mjvw (Nov 13, 2020)

Very warm welcome enjoy your travels


----------



## jeanette (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## The laird (Nov 14, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 14, 2020)

Hi and a warm welcome from Co Antrim, talk to the lads on here about fitting solar panels and an extra batterie in the van for wilding, oh and dont forget to get over here.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Nov 14, 2020)

Hi welcome along from scotland. Enjoy your adventures in your new motorhome.


----------



## Deleted member 88481 (Nov 20, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Ps. Once you have clicked on 'location app' in the top right corner is a 'cog' symbol, click on that and then in the same area of the screen you will see 'app instructions'
> 
> Also.......no question is too stupid and you will always get techy help on here


Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 88481 (Nov 20, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Ps. Once you have clicked on 'location app' in the top right corner is a 'cog' symbol, click on that and then in the same area of the screen you will see 'app instructions'
> 
> Also.......no question is too stupid and you will always get techy help on here


----------



## Deleted member 88481 (Nov 20, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 88481 (Nov 20, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Hi and a warm welcome from Co Antrim, talk to the lads on here about fitting solar panels and an extra batterie in the van for wilding, oh and dont forget to get over here.


Thar in my plans


----------



## Deleted member 88481 (Nov 20, 2020)

Or, that’s in my plans.


----------



## Deleted member 88481 (Nov 20, 2020)

Silver sprinter said:


> Hi welcome along from scotland. Enjoy your adventures in your new motorhome.


Thank you


----------



## myvanwy (Nov 20, 2020)

Welcome girls. (I seem to have a mental picture of Cleo and Dorian)


----------



## Deleted member 88481 (Nov 20, 2020)

More like Thelma and Louise


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Deleted member 88481 (Nov 20, 2020)

Thank you


----------

